# laptop wont boot. no display, beeps or fan. but lights up?



## Kelta (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi,

got a faulty laptop here. 
charging light come on when you plug in ac adapter.

when turning on:

lights come on
no display
no beeps
dvd drive spins
it does NOT turn off on its own (power cycle).

havn't opened it up yet, but i'll probably check the fans are ok first. if anyone has any suggestions or a link to a website that will help troubleshoot the problem, i'd be grateful! 

many thanks,
stewart.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Read my post first and then the second post and see if you can get something out of this. Good luck.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/solved-black-screen-aspire-412145.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...oblem-when-turned-on-it-turns-off-415617.html


----------



## Kelta (Sep 30, 2009)

it powers up, but the cpu fan doesn't go on. checked the socket and control voltage is increasing as the temp increases, but there is no 12v from the mobo to power the fan.

when i take all the ram out it just cycles the power.

so atm there is no post, display or fan. but the led's are working.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

when you open it check the fan as your going to do and reseat your RAM modules and HDD if you have not already. Then see what happens. Post back and let me know.


----------



## Kelta (Sep 30, 2009)

the fans not spinning, i have tryed different ram from another computer. still the same. lights up, but will not boot. it has an ati graphics card thats is plugged into the motherboard. i'll try reseating the graphics card. but at the moment i think its a power supply problem.

are laptop fans ment to spin at boot? i tested the fan with a battery and it works. so its not getting power from the motherboard, but there is power getting to some parts of the board. so what does that mean?

thanks for helping


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Kelta I'm slightly confused. In your first post you have got the classic BLACK SCREEN syndrom. When you said you "checked the socket and control voltage is increasing as the temp increases" where and how did you check this voltage?


----------

